# Need ride. Have experience, gear, and cash.



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I’d love the opportunity to head offshore. I know we have some additional snapper days coming up, and I’d be very grateful to get an invitation. An open invitation would be great. The guys I used to fish with were active duty and moved away.

I have all of my own gear and tackle. I have experience with just about every kind of offshore fishing. 

Obviously pay my gas/ice/expenses split as well as clean the bit and fish.

Text or call 850.860.1679

William


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bill,
how long has it been since we fished? i thought you had moved. i enjoyed fishing with ya but that was a long time ago. somebody on here should have an open seat for ya.
did you know ed moved up to penn.

jack


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought you had moved too, hadn't seen you around in a while. We may be getting a trip or two up soon, I'll holler at you if we have room


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Linkovich said:


> I thought you had moved too, hadn't seen you around in a while. We may be getting a trip or two up soon, I'll holler at you if we have room



Lincoln!


I didn't move. I've just been working way too much, and I built a house. I finally have some free time, so if you've got room, hit me up. 



William


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

jack2 said:


> bill,
> how long has it been since we fished? i thought you had moved. i enjoyed fishing with ya but that was a long time ago. somebody on here should have an open seat for ya.
> did you know ed moved up to penn.
> 
> jack



Hey man!


It's probably been close to three years! 



I didn't know Ed moved. How long ago was this?


-William


----------



## FisherRed (Jun 20, 2018)

*fishing*

i.m sure youll find someone to invite you or looks like you reconnected with an old fishin buddy good luck. i dont have an offshore boat gear and limited knowledge of offshore or id invite you


----------

